# (video)Paul Daley & Josh Koscheck get heated again after Bellator 158 Press Conferenc



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)

*(video)Paul Daley & Josh Koscheck get heated again after Bellator 158 Press Conferenc*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Josh Koscheck basically builds a career on being a prick who talks shit about everyone, get's made look stupid, has no comeback and says "He should be in WWE" after Daley walks away. Nice one


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think it's clear cut who won the confrontation, it seems like Daley doesn't understand what mixed martial arts is. He seems to be confusing iit with boxing. Become a wrestler so as not to get beaten theF up. Isn't that the idea lol. I also thought Daley came wafting in and out like a right twat. Josh appeared to be laughing into is hand, not exactly a verbal knockout.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> I don't think it's clear cut who won the confrontation, it seems like Daley doesn't understand what mixed martial arts is. He seems to be confusing iit with boxing. Become a wrestler so as not to get beaten theF up. Isn't that the idea lol. I also thought Daley came wafting in and out like a right twat. Josh appeared to be laughing into is hand, not exactly a verbal knockout.


You can be the world champion, but you're always gonna wish you had Paul Daley power. I think everyone in the world is more impressed by a vicious KO in the first than a lay and pray for 3 rounds. Kos probably wishes he didn't have to lay and pray for 3.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Daley looking like Koscheck is getting under his skin once more. Meanwhile, Josh is laughing all the way to the bank. This is a win win fight for me. Either I get to see Kos get put to sleep, or watch Paul get completely nullified and dry humped once more. Mind you, I do not care for that type of fight usually, but for Daley I will make an exception.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How can you hate Paul Daley? Dude's a beast and a pretty humble fighter. Sure he hit a guy after a fight like 10 years ago. Plenty of bouncers in the world would tell you that Bas Rutten did a hell of a lot worse to them yet Bas is one of the coolest guys out there.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How can you hate Paul Daley? Dude's a beast and a pretty humble fighter. Sure he hit a guy after a fight like 10 years ago. Plenty of bouncers in the world would tell you that Bas Rutten did a hell of a lot worse to them yet Bas is one of the coolest guys out there.


I don't hate him, I just like watching him get wrastle-humped because it amuses me. Yes, it is because he was a bitch in their first match, but the dude needed to up his wrestling game. Everyone and their blind grandma knew that would be Josh's game plan for that fight. This is MMA not boxing. For the record, it would be more satisfying to see Josh get lit up than for Paul to get ground down. Or even better, see Kos knock Daley out, or watch Daley wrestle Josh down and sub him or gnp him.

Also, don't sully El Guapo's name by comparing him to a mere mortal. The MMA gods look down upon these things.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> I don't hate him, I just like watching him get wrastle-humped because it amuses me. Yes, it is because he was a bitch in their first match, but the dude needed to up his wrestling game. Everyone and their blind grandma knew that would be Josh's game plan for that fight. This is MMA not boxing. For the record, it would be more satisfying to see Josh get lit up than for Paul to get ground down. Or even better, see Kos knock Daley out, or watch Daley wrestle Josh down and sub him or gnp him.
> 
> Also, don't sully El Guapo's name by comparing him to a mere mortal. The MMA gods look down upon these things.


Daley's wrestling game is a bit better now. He's actually went 15-4 since UFC, although I suppose he hasn't really beat too many top level guys. He's a good guy though with a crazy exciting style so I'd never hope he loses tbh.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Daley better hope he doesn't get wrestle fukked again or this is all for nothing..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

